
Intel NUCs Vulnerable to SMM Exploit - transpute
https://security-center.intel.com/advisory.aspx?intelid=INTEL-SA-00057&languageid=en-fr
======
tracker1
So a local admin can gain extra access to the platform? Can someone explain
why this is a bad thing?

